

The YouPorn Chat leak revealed a lot more than email addresses and passwords - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/02/youporn-leak-revealed-lot-more-than.html

======
Mikushi
I'd like to point out that the service that was hacked has nothing to do with
Youporn itself, it was run by a third party.

So please stop calling it the Youporn leak, nothing has leaked out of Youporn
itself, just a careless third party.

"YouPorn chat, a service operated and hosted by a third party, failed to take
the appropriate precautions in securing its user data" - Kate Miller Manwin
Spokeswoman.

~~~
csoghoian
YouPorn chat was located at chat.youporn.com. As a reminder, YouPorn's website
is www.youporn.com. Until recently, there was a prominent "Chat" link from the
YouPorn website to YouPorn Chat too (which AFAIK didn't disclose that it was
run by a different company).

I think people have a legitimate reason to be confused by the line between
YouPorn and YouPorn Chat. Until this episode of total incompetence surfaced,
I'd say the two firms were quite happy for this line to be as blurry as
possible.

YouPorn was clearly making money from this arrangement - otherwise, why allow
a different company to piggyback off their high profile brand. It seems only
fair that YouPorn's brand now suffer.

------
newman314
Didn't the lead software engineer for YouPorn just comment recently on the
Redis thread?

Maybe he could chime in here and shed some light.

~~~
nekgrim
He already did : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3623079>

------
danso
So "a lot more" is basically just the faked DOB and faked phone number field?
Why does this justify a blog post, especially when those fields were mentioned
in the original sophos post?

~~~
Karunamon
I wasn't aware that blog posts had to be justified.

~~~
4ad
Blog posts no, Hacker News entries yes.

